# Anxiety Disorders > Post-Traumatic Stress Disorder (PTSD) >  >  I have severe PTSD.

## Lostgirl32

I suffer from PTSD. It has gotten worse over the years. I jump at the slightest loud noise, hate to be in busy places and don't like when people yell at me. I become very afraid. I even have flashbacks and nightmares of past abuse. I had a bad childhood. I was forced to be perfect by my parents and now that i have mental illness, they don't want to hear anything of it. They tell me i need to get over things now and be like them. I cannot do that. They make me feel like i am a disappointment to the family.

----------


## Chantellabella

> I suffer from PTSD. It has gotten worse over the years. I jump at the slightest loud noise, hate to be in busy places and don't like when people yell at me. I become very afraid. I even have flashbacks and nightmares of past abuse. I had a bad childhood. I was forced to be perfect by my parents and now that i have mental illness, they don't want to hear anything of it. They tell me i need to get over things now and be like them. I cannot do that. They make me feel like i am a disappointment to the family.



Hi! I also have PTSD and yes, flashbacks, nightmares and being hyper sensitive to loud noise can be a bummer, huh? People who don't experience these things find it easy to say "get over it." But it's a body memory a lot of times and before we even think about reacting, our bodies tense or react. It's no fun.

It sounds like your family doesn't understand you much. I'm sorry you're feeling like a disappointment to them. Why do you think you feel that way?

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

> I suffer from PTSD. It has gotten worse over the years. I jump at the slightest loud noise, hate to be in busy places and don't like when people yell at me. I become very afraid. I even have flashbacks and nightmares of past abuse. I had a bad childhood. I was forced to be perfect by my parents and now that i have mental illness, *they don't want to hear anything of it. They tell me i need to get over things now and be like them.* I cannot do that. They make me feel like i am a disappointment to the family.



That's a common reaction from people who have no personal experience with such issues—they can't really see it from your perspective, unfortunately.

----------


## nothing

> I suffer from PTSD. It has gotten worse over the years. I jump at the slightest loud noise, hate to be in busy places and don't like when people yell at me. I become very afraid. I even have flashbacks and nightmares of past abuse. I had a bad childhood. I was forced to be perfect by my parents and now that i have mental illness, they don't want to hear anything of it. They tell me i need to get over things now and be like them. I cannot do that. They make me feel like i am a disappointment to the family.



Ugh, I know that feeling. I read your other post about panic in public and understand that as well. Your parents sound like my father did before I stopped communicating with him; some people don't want to understand. I'm sure they have their own issues/problems and just can't handle any deviation from their own personal norm. 

I wish I could offer some advice, but I've yet to find a healthy way to deal with it all. Have your parents said anything specific that makes you feel like a disappointment (aside from "get over it" and "be like us") or is it just a general feeling? If that question is too personal, just ignore it, I promise I won't be disappointed in you and neither will anyone else here.  ::):

----------


## Ironman

It's all about becoming accustomed to the smaller things to the point where it doesn't bother you as much.  The sudden noises, etc.

----------


## Nightingale

> It's all about becoming accustomed to the smaller things to the point where it doesn't bother you as much.  The sudden noises, etc.



I'm new, so just seeing this. Can you expand on what you mean here? Like exposure therapy?

----------

